# White Lipped Python Breeding



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has any done this 1st hand bred these animals,

I have doen my google research but i would rather get the info from some one directly

thanks


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I suggest you speak to Luke Woolfenden, He has bred them for the last few years. We had a succesful courting however the eggs did not fair to well with the house move in the middle. Any questions fire away! 

He can be reached through the website here: home

Hope that helps.

Tom


----------



## royal1 (Mar 21, 2007)

tom,

so how do you know luke then


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

I have just re-read my post and should have made a few things a bit clearer. 

I only know Luke through a sale of Hatchling Tubs to him, i know him in no other context and am in no way associated with him.

I myself have kept white lipps and as stated had a successful introduction after cooling with goods lock-ups and a successful deposit of eggs that due to moving house i lost.

Hope that clears things up.

Tom


----------

